# Asta attaccanti



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Febbraio 2014)

Matos 2


----------



## Fabriman94 (4 Febbraio 2014)

De Luca 10


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Febbraio 2014)

Postiga 1


----------



## gabuz (8 Febbraio 2014)

Gomez 65 [MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION]


----------



## MrPeppez (10 Febbraio 2014)

Keita 13


----------



## Ale (10 Febbraio 2014)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Mertens 30



mertens 32


----------



## Jaqen (11 Febbraio 2014)

Milito 13


----------



## Ale (12 Febbraio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> che intenzioni hai?
> 
> 20



in che senso?
21


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Febbraio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Iturbe 5



Iturbe 13


----------



## Jaqen (13 Febbraio 2014)

Matos 2


----------



## Jaqen (16 Febbraio 2014)

Icardi 2


----------



## Superdinho80 (16 Febbraio 2014)

Icardi 5


----------



## Ale (2 Aprile 2014)

paloschi 0 
[MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION]


----------

